# Gun Safe Ideas



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I purchased a real nice gun safe a few months back. Too make a long story short I drove two hours away to get this safe that was supposed to be in stock and $399. It was not there and wasnt in stock....yes i called..... Little bit ticked off about it but I didnt show my backside about it. Manager came over and asked if I liked another safe they had and I said "Hell-ya I do" and he offered it to me for the $399 marked down from $700 so I jumped all over it. I have now rigged up lights inside the safe that function on batteries and now Im wondering what I can do about moisture. Wanted some ideas from you guys on it. In Florida, living close to the beach, we have a lot of humidity. Just want to know what I can put in there to soak up that moisture from my ammo and my guns. Thanks for the help:smt1099


----------



## snafu177 (Dec 9, 2013)

Can't beat a deal like that.
I use a Liberty Safe Desiccant Can, works good.
You can get them at Gander, Cabela's.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've always used a Goldenrod; but your safe needs to have a hole in it, for the power cord to go through.

Click on: Goldenrod Dehumidifiers | Dehumidifiers for Gun Safes, Airplanes, Cars, Boats, Cabinets, etc....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is a good deal when it comes to using desiccant: Stack on Spad 100 Wireless Rechargeable Dehumidifier for Stack on Long Gun New | eBay

In my main gun vault, I use a Goldenrod, as well as a large can of desiccant. The only bad thing about using desiccant, is that you need to re-charge it from time to time, in an oven, at 300 degrees, for three hours. When it turns pink, it's indicating that it has absorbed all the moisture it can and needs to be dried out.

The Stack-On unit listed above is a good alternative. You just plug it in to a wall outlet. I paid $20.00 for mine at a Tractor Supply Store.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

If he's got lights inside his safe he could swap out one bulb for an outlet converter:

http://www.lowes.com/product?langId...3526&store=2339&view=detail&nValue=4294722558


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome ideas thankn you for the help guys. Someone had recommended white rice or something of that nature as well lol I want to do something a little more than that cause god forbid I open the safe and end up hungry every time.



OGCJason said:


> If he's got lights inside his safe he could swap out one bulb for an outlet converter:
> 
> Lowe's Home Improvement: Appliances, Tools, Hardware, Paint, Flooring


That would be a good idea but the lights I have are magnetic with a pushbutton switch. Worked out nice though i know it doesnt sound the coolest but it works.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I just got a Stack-On forX-Mas too. Only problem I see is that there are holes only on the back side for mounting. I'd like to cut out the drywall so it sets flat in the closet. 

The problem there is that once I do the cutout, there's nothing behind that but a crawl space. And, the safe doesn't have side holes to mount to the studs. I don't want to compromise the integrity of the safe but am debating about just putting it behind a door or drilling some mounting holes through each side. 

Thoughts on that issue?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My Stack-On box for long gun storage isn't really a safe. It's just a reasonably-secure, sheet-metal lock-box with Medico locks.
Therefore, I had no issues with drilling extra holes in it, for the electric wire, and to secure it to house studs.

Since it isn't fireproof, I lined it with drywall. Every interior surface is lined, including its door. That makes it good for maybe as much as a half-hour in a house fire.

We also have a small, guaranteed-fireproof safe for pistols, lag-bolted to floor joists and house studs, and separate temperature-and-humidity-controlled storage for reloading components.
I drilled extra holes in the safe, put bolts through them, and then sealed them with fire-resistant sealant.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

To call a Stack-On product a gun safe, is a bit of a stretch. It's actually more of a gun locker. 

My step-son has one, and it's not any more secure than what you would find in a gym locker room.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

OGCJason said:


> I just got a Stack-On forX-Mas too. Only problem I see is that there are holes only on the back side for mounting. I'd like to cut out the drywall so it sets flat in the closet.
> 
> The problem there is that once I do the cutout, there's nothing behind that but a crawl space. And, the safe doesn't have side holes to mount to the studs. I don't want to compromise the integrity of the safe but am debating about just putting it behind a door or drilling some mounting holes through each side.
> 
> Thoughts on that issue?


The crawl space might be beneficial, giving you the room to build a frame to meet any mounting holes.
If your safe is over 16 inches wide, you probably would have to cut a vertical stud anyway.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

That might work, but it'd be tough to gain access to that knee wall enough to build up the backside framing that'd be needed. Tempted to just drill holes in each side and get lag bolts to shoot through the wall studs...

It's 12 and 1/4" wide by 16" tall (and about 4.5" deep)...perfect for two pistols!


----------

